# Will wild hogs eat deer ?



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

we have a "large" pack of wild hogs who moved on our deer lease this year and we have had some strange stuff happen. Last week a friend of mine shot a small buck which ran about 100 yards out in a cutover which is 6 years old. He found the deer and gutted it in a small clearing where he left it until the others got off there stands and could help drag it out. Upon return, 1 1/2 hours later the deer was gone and there were hog tracks around where it had been. They never found the deer - this is very odd to us .


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

You bet they will eat a down deer.

Those suckers will eat road kill, and you if your not carefull.....

There kind like a buzzard with 4 legs and no wings......but they taste a lot better.....


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Hogs will eat deer. A sow will kill as many fawns as she can get ahold of to feed her young uns. A boar will just eat one fawn till he gets hungry again. I had a video(don't know what happened to it) where this guy puts a deer carcass out to bait hogs. The pigs were tearing it up when he let the air out of one of them. The good thing is that deer are born scent free. I always recommend taking out a sow if given the choice between a boar and and sow.


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

I was hunting a few years ago in the Hill country. Put a client in a stand and he "missed" a decent buck. By the time I got there it was dark so the next morning I drove over there to check. I came up on several hogs feeding on the "missed" deer. Don't know if they will take one down, but they will eat dead animals.


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

the hunter mentioned that when he was tracking the deer he thought he had heard them snorting or whatever they do but it was so thick he couldn't see them. Danged if I will track a wounded deer at dark around there without help anymore 

We have gotten a couple of them this year but they are smart and seem to be harder to get a shot at than the deer


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Yes....absolutely.....Ditto on the above and constant trapping is the only way that we have found to keep the numbers down where there is a large number of sounders....
Shooting just makes them go nocturnal at our place.A constant battle for us.

Others may have a better way.....


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

A hog will anything it can get it's teeth on. I would worry about hogs attacking a person unless they are hurt or backed into a corner. Btu then again you never know.


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

everytime we see them they are on the move and will not come to feeders during hunting hours, a couple have made that error this year but most seem to stay in the thickest part of our ease, you can see their trails all through the cutover and get glimpses but it's rare to get one in the open that is not running


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

michaelbaranowski said:


> A hog will anything it can get it's teeth on. I would worry about hogs attacking a person unless they are hurt or backed into a corner. Btu then again you never know.


Make no mistake....A large sow with a litter will come at you in a protective rage
after dark for sure.
My wife emptied had empty her browning hi-power at one walking out from her stand after dark. Another incident had her jumping into the back of a pick up.
Both times at night....Sidearm....don't leave home without it.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Yes.

And to add to what Charlie said, a sow or boar will attack and especially at night. And from experience I can tell you that it can make a tall middle aged fat guy move faster than the Infamous J.

Learning to shoot accurately while backing up at a rapid pace with an 8 3/8" Model 29 .44 Magnum is recommended for this type of situation.

Oh and after the animal is put down, a nice fresh roll of Cottonel with the aloe is highly recommended.

TH


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

What's the "middle aged" crapola you always speak of? At what point is one to start typing "old"? LOL


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Lmao!*



InfamousJ said:


> What's the "middle aged" crapola you always speak of? At what point is one to start typing "old"? LOL


I'll let you know...smart arse. 

TH


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Ain't you ever read Old Yeller? Travis points out that he's seen hawgs eat calfs and deer. In one scene them hawgs even try and et' him. Good thing his trusty dawg 'yeller is there.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

And don't forget that sow or boar when prtecting there young or pack will take you off the four wheeler too. They fear nothing when they're ready to fight.


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

You guys are gonna have me and the boys hunting in groups and sitting in the truck on the pipeline right of way 

The ones that moved in on us seem very wise and as long as you are on their turf they do not seem to be really afraid of humans.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Last Sunday morning my six year old son and I were in the blind. After not seeing a thing all weekend I told him we'd go home and help Mom and his sister decorate the Christmas tree. After making a ton of noise getting out of the blind we were about to pack out, when I realized I had left a scent bomb by the feeder. We walked over to get it. We were yacking our heads off discussing his Christmas wish list. I looked over at the feeder, a mere 20 yards away from us there was a little piglet eating our corn. I tapped my son on the shoulder and motioned that we needed to quietly walk over to the stand. We did this. He was quiet as a church mouse. I reloaded my rifle. I shot and missed. We searched around for about 40 minutes, but I went for an ear shot 'cause I didn't want to spend the entire morning looking for a hawg. (It's a four hour drive home.) I'm certain it was a miss, as the pig quietly scampered away. I'm sure I would have knocked him over at the range I was at.

So once again I unloaded my gun, and we began to pack out. Then .... I remembered I still didn't get my scent bomb. So we walked back to get it. Once again we were yacking our heads-off, talking about his Christmas wish list. This time I heard some deep grunting. No doubt in my mind it was momma hawg come take a look. Didn't even give my son a tap on the shoulder this time. I threw him over my shoulder and ran like heck back to the feeder to reload. Momma didn't come out, but I kept the gun loaded until we made it to the car.


----------



## Crabby-D (Jun 15, 2004)

As much as some of you enjoy hog hunting, you have to check this guy's site out. http://www.dogocazador.com.ar/


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Got to love a nice Dogo. See also Los Cazadores Kennels in Texas.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

That is beasty...........


----------



## Crabby-D (Jun 15, 2004)

The Dogoman guy is hardcore. 
He catches these with the dogos and a knife!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

There is another guy down there who is a doctor and former or current special forces in the army that does guided hunts with Dogos. He also does birds, water buffalo and others. One guy is supposedly going down next year for water buffalo with a spear. We will see.

There are quite a few guys in Texas running hog dogs with either Pit or Pit cross catch dogs, fewer American Bulldog or Dogo catch dogs (some even use fairly rough Catahoula or crosses for catch dogs). They shoot some, knife some, and hog-tie some to feed out for later.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Crabby-D said:


> The Dogoman guy is hardcore.
> He catches these with the dogos and a knife!


Did that.. and it is a rush. Went on a dog hunt in Kennedy along the San Antonio river bottom and it was big time foggy that night. You just listen for the dogs to start barking then go try to find them. Walk right up to the pig and stick it in the heart with a knife while the dogs hold it down. If it gets up or away from the dogs you have to just try and jump like a hurdle racer and get out of the way and off to the chases again.  Pretty freaky.


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

that guy has some kahoonas, no thanks I'm too old and slow for that business. My buddy got in his bow stand and had one sleeping under his feeder. He put a broad head through it and it ran off. A hour later it came back eating corn and had blood running down it's side. He gave him another arrow and ended up with pork chops  

I'm headed to the lease tomorrow and will be as nervous as a "garden tool" in church after those pictures


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

That guy has some cool pics. He has killed allot of hogs.

Hey Neckdeep, shoot as many as you can, as often as you can. I'm tellin you they are out of hand everywhere. Dont let them walk! Even if you dont want them, kill'em. If they arent a nuicance in your area yet, they soon will be if you let them walk.

Like CheifCharlie said, the best way to get rid of them is trapping. So killing everyone you see when hunting wont do anything but help.


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

neckdeep said:


> I'm headed to the lease tomorrow and will be as nervous as a "garden tool" in church after those pictures


Oh its not that bad. It's not like they are hiding out, trying to get you. The only way they will jack with you is if you have them corned. Atleast, that is my experience.

We used to hunt on horse back with dogs quite a bit. You can cover allot of ground on horseback. We always hunted early in the morning though. I like to see where I'm going.


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

"If they arent a nuicance in your area yet, they soon will be if you let them "

they are already a nuicance, we encounter them in some form or fashion everytime we hunt


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

My brother shot a hog that was in a pack of hogs' and all the other hogs tore the dead one to shreads


----------



## Team Binnion (Jun 3, 2004)

profish00 said:


> My brother shot a hog that was in a pack of hogs' and all the other hogs tore the dead one to shreads


That is when you keep shooting till there all dead, gone, or you are out of fire power.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*sure will*

We had a certain place on our property where we took all the carcases after we quartered them up and the hogs would come in there every night and have a feast. When we would come back home and then go back a few weeks later there would be nothing but a few bones left. I think they will eat anything they can get thier hands on.

Z


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

i just bought a 10rd wilson mag and some hornady TAP's for my kimber .45 to carry while hunting and tracking. last time i was out the hogs rolled up about 25 strong. shot one and waited. bout 5 minutes later they were under the feeder again. shot one in the leg just before dark and started trying to track him through the brush but decided my 8 rounds of fmj's would probably just **** them off more. decided to leave him for the coyotes and walk away with legs intact :walkingsm.... thomas


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Hogs,...Pigs will Eat anything and everything,... Maybe that is why they Ripped the Bottom out of the Outhouse !!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Team Binnion said:


> That is when you keep shooting till there all dead, gone, or you are out of fire power.


He just freaked and now has a better respect for these ANIMALS


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Only one for the job*

You got a pig problem? Just call the Assassin. Only time Ive ever heard a war break out on a deer lease. Pow! Pow! Pow! Bang!Bang! Bang! Bang! Bang! We were scared to drive over there. We thought Santa Anna was makin his way across the state again. It was vicious. When we did get brave enough to drive over there is the Assassin standing in the middle of a pasture rifle in one hand, pistol in the other. Dead animals everywhere! I think we could have filled up the back of that 3/4 ton Ford! :rotfl: Dude is crazy angry at em! Huh SC?

Z


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

They will eat them...Mty brother-in-law killed a deer several years back near Uvalde with his bow, the deer was in a draw so he climbed out to wait for us to pick him up and help with the deer. It was just before dark when he shot the deer and he waited with it until about the time that he knew we would be coming along. When we went to get the deer we spooked about a dozen hogs off of it. In the 20 minutes or so that he was away from it they had just about gutted the deer. The scary part was they didn't run off, they just stood about 10 to 15 yards off grunting and popping their teeth. It didn't take us long to vacate.


----------



## 12lbtest (Jun 1, 2005)

Many moons ago my Uncle (God rest his soul) invited my dad and I down to his lease in far West Texas. I was naive and about 7 years old, my first deer hunt and first time handling rifle with a scope....I still have a small scar on my forhead to prove how bad I was with that rifle/scope. I must of heard move your head back ten times before I learned my lesson, that's another story though. 
After the first evening hunt my dad asked my uncle if he minded if he took a hog that had appeared at the river bottom just before dusk. Uncle of course said yes and take one for me too. Next morning a doe showed at my stand and I had not only my first deer but the only kill for the morning hunt, plus I reopened the gash on my head. That evening we went back out and the hogs showed at my dad's stand. He was about a quarter of a mile from my stand and I heard him squeeze off two shots in succession and knew he had laid into those hogs. About two hours later I heard the rumble of the jeep coming down the trail and exited to go meet my uncle. "Did you get another he asked me?" No sir that was dad lets go see what he got......
When we got to his stand I will never forget the scene, about 20 hogs were grunting and ripping up the groud around his stand. My Uncle and I had to lay on the horn of the jeep and fire into them to finally get them to disperse. My dad quickly exited the stand and literally ran for the jeep he hopped in and wanted to get out of there now.
Apparently he had downed two of the smaller hogs, which we retreived from the river, but he had left the stand to go to get them about 20 minutes after taking the shots. About half way to the downed pigs he was met on the trail by a large sow and then blocked off from behind by another. He didn't think much of it and reloaded his rifle in the event they were not ready to back down. By the time he looked up again he was surrounded. He spent about 30 minutes in a tree and then when he thought they were gone made his way for the stand, however they were not gone and literally chased him into his stand and would not let him down. I wish I could have seen him in the tree or on the run, as dangerous as it may have been I bet it was funnier than anything I have ever seen him do. My uncle and I had a good laugh, dad didn't see the humor in the situation.
Pay backs are well....you know, that night I learned how to dress/clean deer and got "initiated" into the hunters club. I had to bite into, chew and swallow raw deer liver, smear blood on my face and do some silly dance around the camp fire. It took me a few years to realize why every one thought this was so darn funny. I did however get my first sip of cold beer after the festivities.
Long story short (I know to late), hogs will come after you and I am quite sure after that they will go after deer.
12lb


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

I just spoke to my hunting buddies at the lease, they marinated 50 lbs of corn in syrup and beer for a week (and we do not like to waste beer). They are putting it out by one of our stands which will give us about 150 yard shot. The stand is big enough for 3 hunters so we will be staking it out all weekend and see if we can cut down on the population of hogs. We are also going to put out a trap tomorrow

Got the receipe on-line for the soured corn and beer. 

I'll let ya'll know if it worked Tuesday of next week


----------



## ar_mcadams (May 21, 2004)

****. all these hog stories make me want to get in the woods. I hunt with a 270 but I have a ar15 and a 30 round mag with me when I run my trap.


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

After hearing a few hog stories back in the past, I always carry extra ammo on me, even in the blind or on me I'll have at least 10-15 rounds for my .270 and the .357 magnum on my side. Even though I think a .357 mag is the minimum I'd use for a hog.


----------



## hoghunter (Aug 12, 2005)

Wild hogs will eat just about anything they can find, yes they will kill and eat younge or wounded deer.


----------

